# looking for a drawing (couldnt decide where to put it)



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

im trying to find a pic of the fly symbol for nurgle, one i can edit in photoshop easily... i looked in google but couldnt find anything at all, anyone have one or want to draw one for me? im not very good with a pencil


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey man i was bored so i drew you this. 



I hope its the right one


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

that works great, TY  (now i dont have to bust out windows paint)


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats what i did :biggrin: with a little help from paint shop pro


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

nice symbol fuzztone :wink:


----------

